# How to Find Where Mice & Rats Gain Entry to the RV



## Rayzen (Jul 16, 2015)

I have read all of the old posts regarding rats and mice, which was a rather discouraging thing to do, since there seems to be no good solution to the problem. All of the methods offered (mothballs, traps, Bounce, etc.) have been discounted by many, some of whom are supposedly experts in the area of rodent control.

  I have found that the old fashioned spring traps certainly do their job at catching the rodents, so will probably just stick with that, as well as maybe trying the mothball idea. However, my current question is a little different: Does anyone know of a way to find out just where the rodents are gaining access to the RV? I know that's kind of a tall order, since they can squeeze through incredibly small spaces, but I was hoping that somebody has run across a method/technique that I hadn't heard of, before.

  Recently, I discovered lots of both rat and mice droppings inside the old RV, which forced me to rip out carpeting, sanitize the area, and set traps all over the place, a difficult, time-consuming, back-breaking job. But I don't want to go through the time, trouble, and cost of replacing the carpeting, if the rodents just going to be returning to destroy it, so I'm holding off until I can find their access.

  My little dog, a Westie, gave me hope of finding the access, when he walked around beneath the RV, sniffing certain areas with keen interest; however, when I crawled under there with a drop light, I wasn't able to see up into where he had been sniffing.

  So, to repeat, my question is: does anyone have any good tips as to finding the rodents' access?

  Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Rayzen.  Best remedy I have found is to just not stay in one place long enough for them to find you LOL.  I will be following


----------

